# All I do is Party



## Melian (May 14, 2009)

Alright, sort of misleading title (it's true and all, but still....). I just didn't know where to put this thread or what to call it.

Here's the deal:

I find myself with a huge travel budget for next year. The boss isn't paying for it, so he doesn't care where I go or what I do while I'm there, however I still have to convince finance that I am at a genetics/mol bio conference of some sort, ie. I have to go somewhere that actually HAS a conference. So I'm asking my international friends and polling this place as well.

1. Who likes to party? LOL. And where are you?

2. Are there any cities/areas that have a high concentration of cool people from this board?

3. Who lives in an AWESOME city with many attractions? Would you mind filling me in on some of the things to do?

Right now I am looking at a fall conference in San Francisco and one in Hawaii, but unfortunately they may conflict with a busy period at work. So all suggestions are appreciated!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> Alright, sort of misleading title (it's true and all, but still....). I just didn't know where to put this thread or what to call it.
> 
> Here's the deal:
> 
> ...



Come to Philly. We can go to the Art Museum and a Phillies game, get drunk, go to a jazz club, eat some cheese steaks, and listen to the Chrono Trigger soundtrack in my awesome station wagon.


----------



## Melian (May 14, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Come to Philly. We can go to the Art Museum and a Phillies game, get drunk, go to a jazz club, eat some cheese steaks, and listen to the Chrono Trigger soundtrack in my awesome station wagon.



I will keep an eye out for conferences in the area. However, I'll only go to Philly if you promise NOT to drag me to a baseball game. LOL...can't stand baseball. Unless, of course, some chemicals are involved.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> I will keep an eye out for conferences in the area. However, I'll only go to Philly if you promise NOT to drag me to a baseball game. LOL...can't stand baseball. Unless, of course, some chemicals are involved.



I forgot, you're from mother Canada. We'll make it amateur hockey instead.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> I will keep an eye out for conferences in the area. However, I'll only go to Philly if you promise NOT to drag me to a baseball game. LOL...can't stand baseball. Unless, of course, some chemicals are involved.



Ok, some to Philly, cause well... I'm here, so that a plus haha. And those chemicals, well, lets just say I got ya covered if you come to visit ^_-


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 14, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, some to Philly, cause well... I'm here, so that a plus haha. And those chemicals, well, lets just say I got ya covered if you come to visit ^_-



Me too... and I have a vape. We could have a little Dimensions sesh.


----------



## Gingembre (May 14, 2009)

Ruddy nora, y'all in Philly just living in one big drug den....Knotty, I's looking at yew


----------



## Uriel (May 14, 2009)

Yeah! San Francisco.

Um, I promise to still have somewhat of a belly in the Fall, if you come here...




There are quite a few Dimmers here, I have found out. Something like 8-12 of them have descended upon my work a few times so far, sauntering their Fat&Merry Butts in to dance, ogle Burlesque girls and generally have a goodtime at DNA Lounge.


----------



## WillSpark (May 15, 2009)

Well Kansas City is awesome. Not sure I could come out to party with you, but it is a great place with lots of awesome stuff: BBQ, Jazz, and other awesome stuff.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 15, 2009)

Holy 







Come to Boston. We have both your conferences and your parties, plus fantastic people! (I'm probably partial) Win, win, win!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (May 15, 2009)

There is a conference in cleveland in june.

http://www.occbio.org/2009/schedule.shtml


----------



## occowboysfan94 (May 15, 2009)

Well I don't think anyone can compete with So. California

You got the beach, the weather, Hollywood, the plus size friendly clubs. Plus if you need even more partying then VEGAS is a short 3:30/hr ride. You can't beat that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 15, 2009)

Scottsdale, AZ is a pretty big party Place, but I'm not sure if you'll find a conference here, But Scottsdale is a big Food Mecca and big on stuff to do. 

Hope you can find a good conference.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 15, 2009)

occowboysfan94 said:


> Well I don't think anyone can compete with So. California
> 
> You got the beach, the weather, Hollywood, the plus size friendly clubs. Plus if you need even more partying then VEGAS is a short 3:30/hr ride. You can't beat that.



Is there a good plus sized community in So-Cal? I'm moving there in January.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 15, 2009)

wow look at this, you've got all SORTS of men competing for your visit. must be very flattering.


----------



## Melian (May 15, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> wow look at this, you've got all SORTS of men competing for your visit. must be very flattering.



Hahaha! Well that wasn't the idea (I'm getting married in a month or so)  
The last time I went on a "business" trip I got to hang out with 2 amazing FFAs from the site, so I figured I'd ask around here again!

NB. I have yet to find an appropriate conference in Philly, but the one is SF is becoming more realistic. Also, I think one of my coworkers wants to join me if I go to SF.


----------



## Tad (May 15, 2009)

Melian said:


> Hahaha! Well that wasn't the idea (I'm getting married in a month or so)
> The last time I went on a "business" trip I got to hang out with 2 amazing FFAs from the site, so I figured I'd ask around here again!
> 
> NB. I have yet to find an appropriate conference in Philly, but the one is SF is becoming more realistic. Also, I think one of my coworkers wants to join me if I go to SF.



Is the co-worker up for getting introduced to the size acceptance crowd? Because once they know you are going to be in SF you may not have a lot of choice  (I don't know about you, but I always have mixed feelings about travelling with co-workers. Nice to have company, and it isn't like I'm ever planning on doing anything that wild, but at the same time I like to have the feeling that I could go and do whatever I wanted without having to take others into account for a change)

Also: wow, wedding in two months? Have you mentioned this before around here? If so I think I missed it, so I'll cheer you now: huzzah! Also, I hope the wedding planning is all going tickety-boo!


----------



## Love.Metal (May 15, 2009)

Come to Seattle because.....because, um, I love you...??

There's not much here...just a bunch of people wearing socks and sandals on their way to have some coffee and listen to indie music...and it rains a lot...

I'm not selling this city well, am I?

Just git yer fine tail over here. 
We'll decide what we do from there.


----------



## Melian (May 15, 2009)

edx said:


> Is the co-worker up for getting introduced to the size acceptance crowd? Because once they know you are going to be in SF you may not have a lot of choice  (I don't know about you, but I always have mixed feelings about travelling with co-workers. Nice to have company, and it isn't like I'm ever planning on doing anything that wild, but at the same time I like to have the feeling that I could go and do whatever I wanted without having to take others into account for a change)
> 
> Also: wow, wedding in two months? Have you mentioned this before around here? If so I think I missed it, so I'll cheer you now: huzzah! Also, I hope the wedding planning is all going tickety-boo!



Oh this coworker is crazy and we've had some insane, don't-ever-repeat-this-style times together. I could introduce him to "the beastiality crowd" and he wouldn't blink an eye. Hehe...young PhD student, same as me. I doubt we'd have any issues.

As for the wedding: nothing is formally set, but we're not having a formal wedding. We have agreed to do it this summer, so we'll probably just go sign the papers one day, have a party at our place, then take off to Vancouver for a week or so. Thanks for the cheers!



Love.Metal said:


> Come to Seattle because.....because, um, I love you...??
> 
> There's not much here...just a bunch of people wearing socks and sandals on their way to have some coffee and listen to indie music...and it rains a lot...
> 
> ...



I would LOOOOVE to hang out with you. Seattle is on the conference-search list! I haven't seen anything yet, but I'm probably not making this trip until late fall/early winter anyway, so there is time.

Also, wherever I don't go this year, I can go next year!


----------



## Esther (May 15, 2009)

Hahaha. Unfortunately there is absolutely nothing appealing about the city I live in, but I do live only a couple hours from your city. So if any partying goes on, it will be ME coming to YOU.


----------



## Melian (May 15, 2009)

Esther said:


> Hahaha. Unfortunately there is absolutely nothing appealing about the city I live in, but I do live only a couple hours from your city. So if any partying goes on, it will be ME coming to YOU.



There is ALWAYS a party over here 

This weekend we're getting trashed, going to the metro zoo and petting the stingrays. Smartest plan ever.


----------



## Esther (May 15, 2009)

Hahahaahaha. AMAZING.
I went to that zoo around my birthday last year and I think there must have been some incident with the stingray petting, because it wasn't being offered that week. Didn't even get to see the little guys, it was such a bummer!



Melian said:


> There is ALWAYS a party over here
> 
> This weekend we're getting trashed, going to the metro zoo and petting the stingrays. Smartest plan ever.


----------



## occowboysfan94 (May 16, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Is there a good plus sized community in So-Cal? I'm moving there in January.



Hey Ninja if clubbing is your thing then yes there are a couple of plus size night clubs in So. Cal


----------



## persimmon (May 16, 2009)

Melian said:


> Seattle is on the conference-search list! I haven't seen anything yet, but I'm probably not making this trip until late fall/early winter anyway, so there is time.
> 
> Also, wherever I don't go this year, I can go next year!



Yes. Seattle. I'm here.

Although I'm pretty boring. I do have a pretty fat boy in my house, though.

p


----------



## Teleute (May 16, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> Come to Seattle because.....because, um, I love you...??
> 
> There's not much here...just a bunch of people wearing socks and sandals on their way to have some coffee and listen to indie music...and it rains a lot...
> 
> ...



Lies! There's some awesome stuff in Seattle.  The Experience Music Project and the Science Fiction Museum are way fun, and the Seattle aquarium has animal-petting all the time too! Mostly sea cucumbers and anemones. omg, and I LOVE the Pacific Science Center! Seriously, I can spend hours in there. Now that I think of it, I should really get a season pass or something, haha! Pike Place Market is enjoyable, and if you like outdoorsy things there's tons of gorgeous hiking spots and the like nearby. Also (depending on what weekend you're around) there are lots of festivals - Bumbershoot is music based with lots of concerts, Folklife is lots of hippies and street musicians and crafts and dance performances and stuff, and this weekend I am going to the king of them all: CHEESE FEST. Oh yes.


----------



## RentonBob (May 16, 2009)

Sounds like we have a Seattle DIMS gathering in the works


----------

